# Agression in young female rabbit



## EmsDay (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum, so I hope I am posting in the right area!

I was looking for a bit of advice really. This is my first rabbit and so I'm still fairly inexperienced with them!

I have a 4 month old female mini lop. She is a house rabbit and litter trained. She spends a lot of time out her cage, having the run of a few rooms with lots of toys. She has always been very sweet natured, calm and confident with people. She enjoys being handled and often falls asleep while being cuddled.

However, very recently within the last couple of days she has turned quite aggresive. I have been bitten 3 times in the past 24 hours and she has lunged at me once as well. 
It is just so uncharacteristic and I'm wondering if it could have anything to do with the fact she is reaching maturity and is unspayed? Could it be due to hormones or maybe she is just feeling under the weather? She had a check up last week and the vet gave her a full bill of health then.

I keep thinking, maybe it's my own fault for entering her territory and trying to pet her when she is in a corner just relaxing. However, I've stroked her and offered her food before while she's been in her favourite corner and she has always been fine.

I will definitley get her spayed once she's a little older, I've heard this may calm does down a bit?

I just don't know what to do! My lovely little rabbit has become extremley grumpy and I want to be able to play and pet her again without fear of being bitten, I alwso want her to enjoy spending time with me

Any advice at all on how to handle the situation would be muchly appreciated!

Thank you very much in advance!

Emma


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine went like that, she was the sweetest bunny imaginable, could do anything with her, then she turned into a monster almost overnight! Not sure exactly how old they have to be, but you need to get her neutered. They go like hormone crazed stroppy teens, and fixing them is the only way to sort it. Mine were awful, really nasty, lunging, biting, and wouldn't let me near them, now their back to their sweet selves. I would ask the vet when you can take her in, and in the meantime watch how you handle her as they can bite hard.


----------



## EmsDay (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for the reply 

I'm relieved it's not just me, she literally is like a little demon at the moment!

Definitley going to be getting her spayed. She has a check up at the vets next week so I will enquire as to when she can be done! Fingers crossed for sooner rather than later, I'm fearing for my hands right now, they really do have a nasty bite!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds like she is hitting sexual maturity so the hormones are starting to kick in.
Does especially can become very territorial and aggressive, you will see almost an instant difference after she is spayed.

Saying that tho I would hold off a couple of months before spaying her because early spaying can contribute to certain behaviours and can make the adult coat very course. One of my does was spayed at 4 months and I can definitely see a difference in her coat and behaviour compared to my others that had chance to fully mature before spaying.

Your does behaviour could also be contributed to being a lone bun, will you be getting her a friend once she is spayed?
Rabbits really do much better in pairs or groups, there is no comparison to another bun to snuggle up to


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

They are, they change so suddenly, mine was chasing me across the floor like a snappy Jack Russell. She was like a wild thing, all teeth and claws, you'd never have thought she'd been soft and cuddly a week or so earlier! 

I *think* but don't quote me on this, that 4-6 months is the required age. That's how old mine was meant to be done, but she got really ill and it had to be postponed. I'm sure someone who knows for certain, with more experience will be along later in the day.

Yes, watch your hands, they can give a very hard bite, and a hell of a scratch as well. I wore long sleeves to pick mine up after learning the hard way with scratches all up my arms. If she's really biting I'd put a pair of gardening gloves on to handle her for now, being bitten by an angry rabbit is no laughing matter, one of my previous ones almost took a chunk out of my hand.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I've had lot of experience with aggressive does! Rabbits really_ aren't _the 'cute and cuddly' pets people make them out to be. She probably won't ever grow into playing with you or wanting to be picked up by you. However, there are many ways you can increase her happiness:

- *Get her neutered!* This will reduce the level or hormones in her body. It will also prevent her from getting cancer in the uterus (80% chance). 
- *Get her a companion! * rabbits are naturally sociable creatures and live together in the wild. Keeping them alone goes against their natural behavior. Once neutered, I'd advice you to get her a neutered buck from a recuse centre. 
- *Give her more space! * Rabbits need access to *at least 36 square foot space* 24/7 (6x2 hutch permanently attached to a 6x6 run or a large indoors pen or free range). Rabbits kept in small spaces will suffer from arthritis, facile bones and hutch aggression.

The sticky threads on here and my guide will help you out on any rabbit care tips. http://www.scribd.com/doc/115233261/A-Brief-Guide-to-Rabbit-Care  xx


----------



## Kaori (Sep 26, 2012)

I've had rabbits hit sexual maturity at 12 weeks. It's a common thing and females hit maturity much fast than females I've found. 
Other people have had their bucks hit maturity at 12 weeks and their females much, much later.

Look at getting her spayed, give it a month or two if she doesn't change then it may be an underlying issue. 
Aggression is usually caused by being frustrated from hitting adulthood.

About a year ago I wouldn't have agreed with getting her a companion, but now I can't stress enough how much it improves their behaviour. They generally give off a happier feel. But that's just my weird opinion 
Some bond, some don't, for the most part though (if done correctly) they will bond.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I've handsome cracking bites from my mini lop doe. I tried not to provoke her, usually it was me grabbing her food bowl that set her off, so I would distract her with a treat or use a dustpan as a shield. I had her spayed and she was still a bit nazzy at times. Now she is bonded and so different, much more content and chilled.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

While in most cases spaying her will solve the issue of aggression, I think I better mention that in odd cases it doesn't. I had Jana spayed because she was a nightmare for doing anything with - well over a year later - she is still a nightmare to do anything with...I think its in her genes cos her mum was a stroppy bun aswell!


----------

